# Star Wars: Obi-Wan Kenobi - Review-Bombing bei Rotten Tomatoes



## Khaddel (7. Juni 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Obi-Wan Kenobi - Review-Bombing bei Rotten Tomatoes* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Obi-Wan Kenobi - Review-Bombing bei Rotten Tomatoes*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Calewin (7. Juni 2022)

Ich lasse das mit dem Rassismus völlig außen vor, absoluter Quatsch natürlich.

Meine Kritik an der Serie bisher, bezieht sich auf die Serie an sich, denn es sind jetzt 3 von 6 Folgen erschienen. Ich hoffen ja immer noch, dass die Serie noch Fahrt aufnimmt, denn ganz ehrlich (hatte schon mal an anderer Stelle geschrieben), ist es bisher etwa so spannend, wie eine Baggerfahrt durch die Eifel oder wie Gras beim wachsen zuzusehen.
Es zieht sich furchtbar in die Länge.
Was bisher in 3 Folgen passiert ist, hätte bequem in eine Folge gepasst und selbst die wäre kein Dynamikwunder gewesen.
Sehr dünn bisher leider.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



manchmal hat man echt das Gefühl dass die Leute nicht ganz sauber sind.
Wäre dafür User-Reviews zu löschen und dann die Funktion zu sperren, solange sowas massiv missbraucht wird von Schwurblern und Rassisten.


----------



## AgentDynamic (7. Juni 2022)

> War die dritte Episode schlichtweg enttäuschend für viele Fans? Oder stecken hier andere Motive dahinter?


"Kommt á la Doctor House in den Thread gehumpelt und zückt den Stift für das virtuelle Whiteboard"

Was ist das denn für eine Frage?
Da gibt es keinen Zweifel, es war purer Rassismus, der aus der Kritik der "Fans" sprach.
Vielleicht sogar gepaart mit einer gehörigen Portion Sexismus.
Denn wenn man sich die Kritiken zu den Produktionen von Maus-Wars in den letzten Jahren ansieht, kann man nur zu dem Schluss kommen, das ein Großteil der "Fans" mit weit Rechts-Außen-Trump-Maga-Mützen-Trägern oder sogar KKK-Konsorten zumindest sympathisiert.

Die Frage an Disney, warum John Boyega auf den Plakaten im asiatischen Raum nur im Hintergrund zu sehen ist - irrelevant.
Die Enttäuschungen über Fin (Rose) als schwach geschriebene (Witz)Figur und Boyegas (Trans) Unterforderung - geschenkt.
Die Begeisterung für Rosario Dawson als Ahsoka Tano anstelle ihrer arisch weißen Synchronsprecherin - eine Illusion.
Das Donald Glover im Maus-Wars-Misserfolg "Solo - A Star Wars Story" mehr gefeiert wird als die eigentliche Hauptfigur - Hörensagen.
Der sich immer wiederholende Kanon und Kritik-Punkt in den "Fan"-Kommentaren, das die Charaktere und Geschichten Qualitativ sehr schwanken und man stattdessen auf plakative Diversitätsmogelpackung setzt - ein Jedi-Gedankentrick.
Und und und etcetera, etcetera, ectetera...

Wenn solche renommierten Fachzeitschriften padon, Internet-Blogs wie z.B. comicbookmovie.com oder SFFGazette (die Namen versprechen schon pure Seriosität) mit sauber recherchiertem, journalistisch tadellosen Berichten und Fakten, Fakten, Fakten daher kommen, dann dann...
Dann kann PC Games noch so sehr über die unscheinbaren Kommentare und Reviews berichten.
Es macht diese zutiefst beschämende Südstaaten-Situation, in der Disney sich überhaupt nicht selbst hineinmanövriert hat, nicht besser.
Ganz im Gegenteil. 
Dadurch findet eine gefährliche Relativierung der tatsächlichen politischen Verhältnisse innerhalb der "Fan"-Gemeinde statt.
Den anderen "Fans" hat Ms. Ingramm wahrscheinlich nicht genügend Ausschnitt gezeigt, so wie sich das für "Babes with Guns" gehört.
Und das - widert - mich - an.

"humpelt á la Doctor-House am Stock wieder aus dem Thread"


----------



## Groo69 (7. Juni 2022)

Ich glaube, viele sind einfach nur noch frustustriert da die Woke Bewegung inzwischen dafür sorgt, dass Charaktere anderer Haupfarbe oder sexueller Orientierung schon sehr auffällig hineingepresst werden in jede Serie. Mir persönlich geht es voll am A.....vorbei was Disney macht sollange eine gute Story auch gut erzählt wird.


----------



## RoteRosen (7. Juni 2022)

Mittelmäßige Story und mittelmäßige schauspielerisch Leistung (bis auf die Kurze, die ist genial^^), wo ist da jetzt ein Review-Bombing?
Ach ich bin schon wieder auf Bild am....PC-Games gelandet.
Direkt mal wieder auf Gala.de zurück.


----------



## xaan (8. Juni 2022)

Groo69 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, viele sind einfach nur noch frustustriert da die Woke Bewegung inzwischen dafür sorgt, dass Charaktere anderer Haupfarbe oder sexueller Orientierung schon sehr auffällig hineingepresst werden in jede Serie.


Schlechte Qualität gab es schon immer. Der Versuch einen banalen Moneygrab kausal mit Wokeness zu verknüpfen ist billige Culture Wars Propaganda. Wokeness verursacht nicht mehr schlechte Qualität als vorher schon da war.


----------



## Celsi_GER (8. Juni 2022)

Groo69 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, viele sind einfach nur noch frustustriert da die Woke Bewegung inzwischen dafür sorgt, dass Charaktere anderer Haupfarbe oder sexueller Orientierung schon sehr auffällig hineingepresst werden in jede Serie. Mir persönlich geht es voll am A.....vorbei was Disney macht sollange eine gute Story auch gut erzählt wird.


DAS ist genau der Punkt.
Menschen wie ich, die schon immer nach dem Motto "leben und leben" lassen durch's... äh, Leben gegangen sind, werden zunehmend genervt durch dieses "auffällige Hineinpressen".
Mir ist in meinem "echten Leben" noch nie ein Trans-Mensch über den Weg gelaufen (und wenn, hätte ich kein Problem damit!!!), aber aufgrund der ganzen Woke Kacke (mit der habe ich ein Problem, weil künstlich gepusht und ideologisch aufgeheizt)  wollen einem Filme, Serien und vor allem auch die Werbung einreden, diese (durchaus von mir respektierten) Personen begegnen einem jede 5 Minuten.
Das hat nichts mit Intoleranz zu tun, sondern es ist einfach realitätsfern und schwer zu schlucken.
Ich würde genauso mit Unverständnis reagieren, wenn in einer (nicht komödiantischen) Filmhandlung in einem Flugzeug gefragt würde: "Ist hier jemand Arzt?" und 1/3 aller Passagiere hebt die Hand. Es ist unrealistisch.
Dieses aufdringliche Hervorheben einer Minderheit (nicht abwertend gemeint) nervt auch Leute, die nie ein Problem damit hatten, und schafft hier eines!!
Warum ein Umbau der Sprache für diese Minderheit notwendig war, davon will ich mal gar nicht anfangen, das sprengt hier den Rahmen. Werde wahrscheinlich von den "Gutmenschen" (ich verwende den Begriff bewußt und setze mich damit bewußt der Kritik aus, ich sei "rechts" (bin ich nicht)) sicher schon genug für das zerissen, was ich bereits geschrieben habe.

Edit;
Verdammt, jetzt habe ich mich von dem Wokeness Thema ködern lassen, ich kam eigentlich in die Kommentarsektion, und nur kurz dies hier zu schreiben:
Ein negative Meinung zu etwas zu haben ist offenbar immer weniger gesellschaftsfähig. Es ist immer öfter entweder "Review Bombing" oder gar "Hate".


----------



## nickwing123 (8. Juni 2022)

bin voll Deiner Meinung...


----------



## xaan (8. Juni 2022)

Celsi_GER schrieb:


> Mir ist in meinem "echten Leben" noch nie ein Trans-Mensch über den Weg gelaufen (und wenn, hätte ich kein Problem damit!!!),


Mir ist in meinem ganzen Leben noch kein Geheimagent über den weg gelaufen. Filme sind voll unrealistisch. Das hat nix mt Intoleranz gegenüber Geheimagenten zu tun. Das ist einfach realitätsfern... 
/s
(merkste wat?)

Aber mal im Ernst: Woher weißt du denn, dass die Menschen, die du täglich in der Bahn oder auf der Straße siehst, definitiv keine Transmenschen sind? Woran würdest du sie denn erkennen? Haben Transmenschen das Wort "Transmensch" auf die Stirn tätowiert? Oder ist es nicht vielleicht eher so, dass sie genau das tun, was du willst: ihre Identität nicht öffentlich zur Schau stellen?...


----------



## Celsi_GER (8. Juni 2022)

Sorry, unglücklich ausgedrückt, mit "begegnet" meine ich, ich habe noch nie einen "bemerkt". 
Kann natürlich sein, dass die mir regelmäßig begegnen und ich merke es nicht, hier bin ich vielleicht von den Auftritten im TV geprägt, wo es zur Unterhaltung oft offensiv zur Schau gestellt wird.
Ich tue mich schwer, diese Diskussion fortzuführen... ich halte mich  für "open-minded" und möchte mich nicht durch unglückliche Formulierungen in eine Ecke stellen, in die ich m. M. n. nicht gehöre. 
Ich verstehe o. a. Kritik und hoffe einfach, meine geschilderten Bedenken stoßen auch auf ein wenig Verständnis. 
Meine Kernaussage soll wohl in etwa lauten, "man muss nicht homophob oder transphob sein, um von dem Umgang der Filmindustrie (und der TV-Werbung, hier fällt mir zumindest das Thema  " von jeder ethnischen Gruppe muss ein Darsteller vertreten sein" besonders oft störend auf) genervt zu sein. 
Bei der TV-Werbung zähle ich manchmal im Kopf aus Spaß mit durch: Aha, da war der kaukasiche ältere Mann , da die afroamerikanische Frau, jetzt fehlt noch ein asiatisches Kind... ah, da ist es ja. 
Dabei, das weiss ich, störe ich mich nicht an den Personen selber, sondern an der Erkenntnis, wie "versteckt offensichtlich" hier die Werbung manipulieren will, indem sich einerseits jeder wiederfinden soll, aber man sicher andererseits auch keine Angriffsfläche für einen "woken" Shitstorm bieten will. Letzteres überwiegt vermutlich sogar, und in dieser Notwendigkeit sehe ich ein Ärgernis. In Werbung und in Unterhaltung. 
Uff. Heikles Thema, zudem gerate ich immer mehr off-topic. Sorry dafür.


----------



## Nevrion (8. Juni 2022)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Frage?
> Da gibt es keinen Zweifel, es war purer Rassismus, der aus der Kritik der "Fans" sprach.
> Vielleicht sogar gepaart mit einer gehörigen Portion Sexismus.
> Denn wenn man sich die Kritiken zu den Produktionen von Maus-Wars in den letzten Jahren ansieht, kann man nur zu dem Schluss kommen, das ein Großteil der "Fans" mit weit Rechts-Außen-Trump-Maga-Mützen-Trägern oder sogar KKK-Konsorten zumindest sympathisiert.


Ich würde einfach mal vorschlagen, sich mal etwas auf das Wesentliche zu besinnen, statt seiner politischen Gesinnung hier Ausdruck zu verleihen. Kaum zu glauben, aber ein Blick auf Youtube zu Angry Joe und Co offenbart schon, dass sich die wesentliche Mehrheit nicht an der Hautfarbe oder dem Geschlecht der Schauspielerin stören. Episode 3 hatte halt zahlreiche schwache Momente und die lassen sich nun mal nicht wegdiskutieren. Dass es im Internet immer ein paar Bekloppte gibt, die sexistische oder rassistische Sprüche raus hauen, sei unbestritten aber eher nicht Ursache für das Rating der Serie.
Auch wenn mein Freundeskreis nicht repräsentativ ist, so schneidet die Serie auch nicht allzu glorreich ab. Schon bei the Book of Boba Fett waren die Kritiken ja nicht gerade rosig, so dass zum Schluss hin andere Charaktere die Serie noch mal aufputschen mussten. Keiner der Darsteller wäre doch auf die Idee gekommen, die Kritik an den Figuren oder ihrer Performance damit wegzuwischen, dass das hintergründig Rassismus gegen Weiße wäre.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Juni 2022)

Ich vertraue den Rotten Tomatoes User-Reviews und Wertungen inzwischen mehr als allen anderen. Gerade bei Filmen sind Seiten wie IMDB in den ersten Wochen und Tagen von gekauften Rezensionen überflutet. Andere "Filmzeitschriften", insbesondere im englischsprachigen Raum bringen eindeutig gekaufte Rezensionen. 

Die RT Nutzer-Reviews zeigen oft genau das Gegenteil von diesen Hypewertungen und es hat sich gezeigt, dass die sehr häufig am nächsten an meinem eigenen Urteil über einen Film dran sind. 

Was den Artikel angeht, die dritte Folge lief, Ewan gibt ein Interview und auf RT hagelt es Kritik bzgl. der Langweiligkeit aber nein, natürlich ist Sexismus/Rassismus Schuld. Diese Medien die sich darüber künstlich aufregen erfinden Zusammenhänge um Aufreger zu erzeugen und RT als apolitisch und nicht Linkes (oder Rechtes) Medium bietet eine gute Angriffsfläche, da sie sich aus solchen Dingen raushalten.


----------



## xaan (8. Juni 2022)

Celsi_GER schrieb:


> Sorry, unglücklich ausgedrückt, mit "begegnet" meine ich, ich habe noch nie einen "bemerkt".
> Kann natürlich sein, dass die mir regelmäßig begegnen und ich merke es nicht, hier bin ich vielleicht von den Auftritten im TV geprägt, wo es zur Unterhaltung oft offensiv zur Schau gestellt wird.



Mein Punkt war, dass außerordentliche Charaktere in Fernsehen und Filmen stets und ständig überproportional zur Schau gestellt werden. Sei es Messies und "Assis" im "lach-über-Unterschichten-Fernsehen" auf RTL/2 oder Geheimagenten und Supersoldaten in Filmen....überall sieht man Dinge, die wir in der Realität nicht mal annähernd in diesen Proportionen erleben.

Warum ist das nur im Fall von Transmenschen ein Problem? Warum nicht auch in allen anderen Fällen realitätsferner Darstellung?


----------



## Toni (8. Juni 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die RT Nutzer-Reviews zeigen oft genau das Gegenteil von diesen Hypewertungen und es hat sich gezeigt, dass die sehr häufig am nächsten an meinem eigenen Urteil über einen Film dran sind.


Das finde ich jetzt super interessant, weil ich mich immer auf die Kritiker-Stimmen verlasse und da eigentlich nie enttäuscht bin! Witzig eigentlich, dass man sich da selbst quasi auf einer Skala eintragen kann, wie der Geschmack ist^^


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Juni 2022)

Nachdem ich letztens den "neuen" Ice Road gesehen habe kann ich IMDB (5,6) und Moviepilot (5,4) jedenfalls nicht mehr im Ansatz für voll nehmen.😨

Ich hab keine Ahnung wo die Wertungen herkommen, idR sind Filmwertungen >5,0 echt gut anzuschauen wenn man das Genre halbwegs mag. 🙄


----------



## Toni (8. Juni 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nachdem ich letztens den "neuen" Ice Road gesehen habe kann ich IMDB (5,6) und Moviepilot (5,4) jedenfalls nicht mehr im Ansatz für voll nehmen.😨
> 
> Ich hab keine Ahnung wo die Wertungen herkommen, idR sind Filmwertungen >5,0 echt gut anzuschauen wenn man das Genre halbwegs mag. 🙄


Gut, alles außer rotten tomatoes ignoriere ich im Zweifel^^ Aber bei Filmen und Serien gehen Geschmäcker sowieso stark auseinander.


----------



## thor-999 (8. Juni 2022)

Rassitische und sexistische Hetze gegen die Schauspielerin....
Es ist schlicht und ergreifend erbärmlich, wie abgrundtief manche Menschen sinken können. Ich will jetzt echt nicht böse klingen und an und für sich bin ich ein sehr umgänglicher Mensch und verabscheue jegliche Art von Extremismus, wie es wohl gerade der Frau Ingram widerfährt - aber bei diesen "Menschen", welche sexistisch und rassistisches Gedankengut mit sich rumschleppen, fällt mir ein netter Film aus den 90ern mit den Herren deVito und Schwarzenegger ein. Da fällt der Begriff "genetischer Abfall". In diese Kategorie gehören diese "Hetzer"...
Ist jetzt auch nicht so niveauvoll, ich weiß - und mich nervt es selber, dass man auf solche Gedanken kommt. 
Aber was treibt denn heutzutage Menschen dazu, über andere so zu reden ?! Haben die nichts aus der Geschichte gelernt ?! 

Mal völlig davon abgesehen finde ich "Kenobi" bis jetzt ganz unterhaltsam.


----------



## devilsreject (8. Juni 2022)

Die gesellschaftliche Transformation durch die Medien wird nicht ohne Spuren von statten gehen egal wie man dazu steht. Die kreative Industrie ist viel zu schnell mit den ganzen Themen unterwegs als das die Leute da Schritt halten können. Natürlich unterscheidet sich eine Serie von 2022 mit einem Ursprungsfilm von 1977 im Sinne der Diversität massiv. Ist auch logisch, richtig und teilweise auch wichtig. Die Einzige Frage ist nur wie Inhalt dargestellt wird und da darf man durchaus das ein oder andere mal recht kritisch sein. Wenn zum Beispiel heute nur noch Frauen das starke Geschlecht darstellen und Männer überwiegend schusselige skinny Jeans tragende Waschlappen sein müssen. Dazu sind die Frauen dann noch behindert, schwarz und Muslima. Es wirkt wie eine Komödiantenstadl nur Asien macht da absolut ungerne mit. Dabei haben statistisch betrachtet die asiatischen Menschen die meisten Transgender unter sich. 

Die Serie Obi-Wan-Kenobi ist einfach mal schlecht erzählt, da war es zu erwarten das viele sich auf eigentlich unwichtige Dinge stürzen den über die Serie gibts ja sonst kaum was zu sagen  Im Fall von Moses Ingram kann ich nur sagen ich finde die Frau absolut heiss und darüber hinaus mag ich den dunklen und bösen Charme den sie dort versprüht. Trotzdem kommt sie nicht an die fantastische junge Leia vorbei.


----------



## golani79 (8. Juni 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nachdem ich letztens den "neuen" Ice Road gesehen habe kann ich IMDB (5,6) und Moviepilot (5,4) jedenfalls nicht mehr im Ansatz für voll nehmen.😨
> 
> Ich hab keine Ahnung wo die Wertungen herkommen, idR sind Filmwertungen >5,0 echt gut anzuschauen wenn man das Genre halbwegs mag. 🙄


Eine 5 auf IMDB ist eigentlich ziemlich mittelmäßig für meinen Geschmack und da bin ich dann schon vorsichtig.
Generell decken sich die IMDB User Wertungen ziemlich gut mit meinem Geschmack.

Ist nur selten, dass eine Wertung voll an meinem Geschmack vorbeigeht.


----------



## ivans (8. Juni 2022)

Disney hat die Rassismus und Sexismus Karte gezogen ehe auch nur ein Review da war, bevor die erste Folge verfügbar war. Die wussten ganz genau das sie mist produziert haben.
Man findet kaum bis kein negatives "bombing" auf Rottentomatoes dafür massig positives Bombing ( alle am selben Tag, alle nur ca 1 satz etc. ). 
Die Serie ist einfach nicht sonderlich gut. Mit Wohlwollen und wenig Ahnung von SW vielleicht Mittelmaß.
Ich würde auch mal diesen Artikel empfehlen, dieser offenbart das Hauptproblem der Serie:








						Why Obi-Wan Didn't Know Anakin Was Alive in Disney+ Series
					

Obi-Wan Kenobi writer Joby Harold explains how they justified Obi-Wan not knowing Anakin was live in the Disney+ series.




					www.thewrap.com
				




Aber heute ist man ja schon bei einem "falschen" like ein "bigot". Frohe neue Welt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Juni 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Eine 5 auf IMDB ist eigentlich ziemlich mittelmäßig für meinen Geschmack und da bin ich dann schon vorsichtig.
> Generell decken sich die IMDB User Wertungen ziemlich gut mit meinem Geschmack.


>5 funktioniert(e) idR sehr gut zum gut Unterhalten werden.
Die Wertungen sind ja bei Filmen nicht ansatzweise so inflationär wie bei Spielen wo quasi alles unter 75%  Schrott bedeutet, bei Aufrundebewertungen sind wir dann noch lange nicht. 🤔

Aber bei dem Streifen würde ich (ausgehend was sonst so in der Region bewertet wird) nicht über eine 4,0 hinaus kommen, da habe ich schon andere Filme gesehen die mit eine deutlich niedrigere Wertung deutlich mehr Unterhaltung gebracht haben.


----------



## artorias (8. Juni 2022)

Lustig.

Ich lese zum Beispiel überhaupt keine Bewertungen durch, weil die meistens eh gekaufter Müll sind oder weil der 12-jährige Justus und Co die Bewertung teilweise völlig runterziehen. So fand ich zum Beispiel den Film "Cloud Atlas" richtig, richtig genial. In meinen Augen sogar ein Meisterwerk. Den Kritiken zufolge habe ich mir aber nur nen Durchschnittsfilm angeschaut.
Genau das Gleiche bei Games: das Spiel "The Last of Us" und "The Last of Us 2". Beide hochgelobte Spiele und als Meisterwerk gefeiert. Ich fand beide schnarch langweilig und hab die sofort verkauft als ich sie durch hatte. 

Geschmäcker sind also sehr deutlich verschieden.


Zum Thema:

Ich kann gut nachvollziehen, dass Fans die Serie sauer aufstößt. Ich selber habe mich, zumindest emotional, komplett von Star Wars verabschiedet, seit Micky Maus da reinge....seit Disney da mit drinhängt. Das und die Tatsache, dass ich Episode 8 im Kino geguckt habe (dieses Trauma werde ich wahrscheinlich nie los). 
Die Serie zu kritisieren ist also meiner Meinung nach vollig richtig. Dass hier Rasissmus passiert, halte ich persönlich eher für Kritik von Fans, die eher...öfter mal Pech beim Denken haben. Sprich Intellektuell abgehängte Menschen, die nicht in der Lage sind, den Unmut, den sie beim Gucken dieser Serie empfinden, angemessen auszudrücken. Da deren unterentwickeltes Gehirn versucht irgendwie mit dieser Tatsache klarzukommen, nehmen diese Menschen den einfachsten Weg, um Ihren Unmut loszuwerden: Rassismus.
Ich denke, auch das ist irgendwo Kritik. Nur halt die Kritik der Menschen die auf irgendwelchen Kuriosen Veranstaltungen "aber die klauaun unsärä JOOOOAABs" brüllen.

Fakt ist aber, dass Frau Ingram, abgesehen von ihrer Hautfarbe, einfach auch wirklich schlecht Schauspielert (in der Serie, nicht generell). Dabei ist sie aber auch nicht alleine. Da gibts einige andere Kandidaten (z.B. Gregor oder Vader selbst). Die einzige die mir gefällt ist die Sandschlangenfrau. Die liefert ordentliche Arbeit ab.

Hinzu kommt noch diese abstruse Handlung. 
Beispiele: 



Spoiler



Vader macht das Feuer an, schleift Obi Wan durch, macht das Feuer aus. Frau Offizierin macht das Feuer wieder an und Vader macht nen Pikachu Face. Er könnte das Feuer wieder ausmachen, er könnte drüber springen (Vaders Anzug und seine Machtpower machen das easy) er könnte sogar einfach drumherum laufen, aber nein, er lässt Obi Wan entkommen. Lässt den Mann entkommen, der dich lebendig verbrannt, dir drei Arme und sechs Beine abgeschlagen hat und wegen dem du jetzt der kleine Lully des Imperators bist. Einfach, weil ein bisschen Feuer zwischen den beiden brennt.





Spoiler



Leia läuft durch die Tunnel. Inquisitorin findet Tunnel viel später, ist aber plötzlich vor Leia am Tunnel und fängt Leia ein.



Das sind so grobe Schnitzer, darüber kannst du einfach nicht hinwegsehen. Hinzu kommt noch:


Spoiler



Warum dieses Setting? Das langersehnte Treffen zwischen Meister und Schüler...auf einer Müllhalde mitten im nirgendwo. Warum so?




Das alles sind so richtige Immersionsbrecher und holen mich so oft aus der Geschichte raus. Es ist einfach schlecht gemacht, man hat nicht nachgedacht und man merkt an allen Ecken und Enden, dass das Budget einfach viel zu klein war und für Special Effects draufgegangen ist.


Ich hoffe man berappelt sich noch. Ist nicht alles schlecht an der Serie. Aber mehr als ne 5/10 ist es bisher einfach nicht.


----------



## Nevrion (8. Juni 2022)

artorias schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Leia läuft durch die Tunnel. Inquisitorin findet Tunnel viel später, ist aber plötzlich vor Leia am Tunnel und fängt Leia ein.



Das ließe sich allerdings noch tatsächlich rational erklären, auch wenn es erzählerisch dümmlich an den Zuschauer übermittelt wird.



Spoiler



Da es sich um einen Fluchttunnel handelt, heißt das nicht automatisch dass es der direkteste Weg zum Raumhafen ist. Offenkundig geht er sogar durch Fels und Gestein und er aufwärts als abwärts. Es ist anzunehmen, dass dieser Tunnel definitiv ein Umweg ist, aber dafür geheim. Reva wird nicht gezeigt, wie sie in den Tunnel geht, sondern nur wie sie rein schaut. Es könnte sein, dass sich denken kann wohin dieser Weg führt und daher versucht auf den kürzeren Weg dort hin zu kommen. Ergo kann sie Leia noch abfangen. Ergo trifft sie nie auf die Unterstützerin von Obi Wan.


----------



## -Albinator- (8. Juni 2022)

Meine Güte, wer sich so sehr emotional an Spiele, Filme, Bücher etc. bindet, dass er sich völlig unangemessen im (teils strafbaren) Ton vergreift, der hat wohl andere Problemchen, die einer Therapie bedürfen.


----------



## masto-don (8. Juni 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Mir ist in meinem ganzen Leben noch kein Geheimagent über den weg gelaufen. Filme sind voll unrealistisch. Das hat nix mt Intoleranz gegenüber Geheimagenten zu tun. Das ist einfach realitätsfern...
> /s
> (merkste wat?)
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst: Woher weißt du denn, dass die Menschen, die du täglich in der Bahn oder auf der Straße siehst, definitiv keine Transmenschen sind? Woran würdest du sie denn erkennen? Haben Transmenschen das Wort "Transmensch" auf die Stirn tätowiert? Oder ist es nicht vielleicht eher so, dass sie genau das tun, was du willst: ihre Identität nicht öffentlich zur Schau stellen?...


 in dem fall, wäre die überproportionale darstellung der menschen in medien kontraproduktiv, weil sie es selbst nicht wollen. ich selbst kenne  nur einen "transmensch" und der ist eher ziemlich genervt vom pride month,  der woke bewegung etc.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (8. Juni 2022)

Ich habe eigentlich die meisten Probleme bei richtig bösen Schnitzern in einer kontinuierlichen Geschichte.
Da scheint Obi-Wan voll darauf abzugehen.
Habe es selber nicht geschaut, aber schon die erbosten Kommentare eines Freundes mir anhören dürfen, der bei so etwas in etwa auf einer Wellenlänge mit mir liegt.
Ich dachte mir "so doof können die aber nicht sein", habe dann nachgeschaut und tatsächlich - so doof können sie sein!
Klar wenn man nicht die "Star Wars Rebels" Serie gesehen hat, kann einem das egal sein, aber es ist schon geradezu lächerlich, daß hier dann in der Obi-Wan Serie 



Spoiler



die Inquisitorin Reva a.) den Großinquisitor in der Szene überhaupt so überraschen kann und b.) ihn mit ihrem Lichtschwert durchbohrt und tötet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Star Wars Rebels spielt nach der Obi-Wan Serie und in Rebels hüpft der Großinquisitor quicklebendig und hassend über die Felder.
Ach ne, der wurde dann wahrscheinlich nicht getötet, sondern ist wieder gesund geworden.
Lichtschwertwunden durch den Bauch sind ja nur leichte Wunden - Darth Maul kann das bestätigen.


Es ist einfach unglaublich schlechtes Storytelling und der Versuch die Inquisitorin Reva irgendwie zu pushen.





xaan schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst: Woher weißt du denn, dass die Menschen, die du täglich in der Bahn oder auf der Straße siehst, definitiv keine Transmenschen sind?


Definitiv keine ist unrealistisch.
Sehr wenige würde schon eher hinkommen.
Die Zahlen für Großbritannien werden wohl relativ passen als Schablone für Deutschland.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


QUELLE


----------



## Jalpar (8. Juni 2022)

Manchmal macht es den Eindruck, als würden diese rassistischen Angriffe von den Machern bewußt provoziert, um von den eigenen Unzulänglichkeiten abzulenken, und sich damit der Kritik an ihrer eigenen, mittelmäßigen oder sogar schlechten Arbeit nicht stellen zu müssen. Das Wort, das dann gerne mal herumgeworfen wird, ist "toxisch".


----------



## Calewin (8. Juni 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Mir ist in meinem ganzen Leben noch kein Geheimagent über den weg gelaufen. Filme sind voll unrealistisch. Das hat nix mt Intoleranz gegenüber Geheimagenten zu tun. Das ist einfach realitätsfern...
> /s
> (merkste wat?)
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst: Woher weißt du denn, dass die Menschen, die du täglich in der Bahn oder auf der Straße siehst, definitiv keine Transmenschen sind? Woran würdest du sie denn erkennen? Haben Transmenschen das Wort "Transmensch" auf die Stirn tätowiert? Oder ist es nicht vielleicht eher so, dass sie genau das tun, was du willst: ihre Identität nicht öffentlich zur Schau stellen?...


Ein Geheimagent wäre kein guter Geheimagent, wenn du ihn erkennst. ^^
Also kannst du auch nicht wissen, ob du bereits mal welchen begegnet bist.
Wenn in einem Agententhriller Agenten vorkommen, dann liegt das daran, dass es ein Agententhriller ist.
Das andere Thema, naja, wie du sagtest, der Alltag ist anders, als uns das viele Filme und Serien zeigen wollen.
Der Alltag drückt uns das nicht so dermaßen aufs Auge.


----------



## Stoertebecks (8. Juni 2022)

"In den Reviews selbst lassen sich keine rassistischen Untertöne finden."


Liegt halt daran, dass die Serie zwischen Studenten-Film und Disney-Low-Budget Produktion schwankt.

Da sind Szenen zu sehen, die man wirklich nur als dilettantisch ansehen kann.
Als nächstes werden einem dann wieder 'Memberberries verabreicht. 

Das reicht leider nicht für das "Next Big Thing" und ist für die Reihe und Marke Star Wars halt leider unwürdig.

Wie es besser geht (mit einem ebenfalls diversen Cast) zeigt aktuell Stranger Things Season 4, die so unfassbar gut ist....

Von daher, nicht immer auf die Rassismuskeule anspringen, die wird aktuell von den Firmen gezielt angesteuert und rausgehauen, wo immer es gerade passt.


----------



## xaan (8. Juni 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Ein Geheimagent wäre kein guter Geheimagent, wenn du ihn erkennst. ^^



Ach was, sag bloß.

Dir ist aufgefallen, dass genau das Teil meines Punktes ist, ja? Transmenschen erkennt man auf der Straße nämlich auch nicht einfach so als Solche. Schau mal den zweiten Absatz an...Medien stellen die Realität verzerrt dar. Egal ob es um Transmenschen geht oder Geheimagenten oder Naturkatastrophen oder, oder, oder. Das ist nicht neu. Wer es aber nur beim Thema Transmenschen für ein Problem hält, trägt das Problem in sich selbst.


----------



## artorias (8. Juni 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Das ließe sich allerdings noch tatsächlich rational erklären, auch wenn es erzählerisch dümmlich an den Zuschauer übermittelt wird.


Genau das stört mich an der Serie am meisten. Über schlechte Schauspielerische Leistung kann ich hinwegsehen. Irgendwie wählt man immer den unschönsten Weg, die Story zu transportieren. Es gibt irgendwie mehr "Hää?!" Momente als gute Momente und viele dieser "Hää"-Momente wären sehr leicht vermeidbar gewesen.


----------



## Cortex79 (8. Juni 2022)

Die Serie ist einfach schwach besetzt und schlecht erzählt. Rassismus gegen Darsteller geht gar nicht - schlechte schauspielerische Leistung muss aber unabhängig davon  anzumerken sein.

Es bleibt dabei, das gesamte Star Wars Universum hängt aktuell am seidenen Faden von Jon Favreau (Der Mandalorianer). Man kann nur hoffen, dass dies auch den Verantwortlichen bewusst ist!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Juni 2022)

Heute gesehen, aber letztendlich garnicht mal so unwahr ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calewin (8. Juni 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ach was, sag bloß.
> 
> Dir ist aufgefallen, dass genau das Teil meines Punktes ist, ja? Transmenschen erkennt man auf der Straße nämlich auch nicht einfach so als Solche. Schau mal den zweiten Absatz an...Medien stellen die Realität verzerrt dar. Egal ob es um Transmenschen geht oder Geheimagenten oder Naturkatastrophen oder, oder, oder. Das ist nicht neu. Wer es aber nur beim Thema Transmenschen für ein Problem hält, trägt das Problem in sich selbst.


Wieso?
Das mit dem Problem verstehe ich nicht. Welches Problem?
Um mal auf das Beispiel Filme zurückzukommen…natürlich stecken beispielsweise in dem Film „Gefährliche Brandung“ überproportional viele Surfer. Wenn aber ein Drittel davon Transmenschen wären, so wäre diese Verzerrung eine ganz andere, als die Verzerrung überproportional vieler Surfer, denn in der Gruppe Surfer/Bankräuber (um dies in dem Film geht) gäbe es in der Realität eher keinen solchen Menschen. (statistisch gesehen)
Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Bezugssysteme.
Und wenn, vielleicht eine Person und dessen Probleme/Befindlichkeiten/Eigenarten/Eigenschaften/Bedürfnisse würden auch nicht brachial vordergründig Beachtung finden.
Das ist der Unterschied. Der von dir ursprünglich ins Spiel gebrachte Vergleich ist deshalb Nonsens.
Und wenn Serien/Filme das aber so machen heute, nur weil es gerade opportun ist, ja, dann habe ich ein Problem damit, aber nicht aus den Gründen, von denen du es denkst.


----------



## xaan (8. Juni 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Heute gesehen, aber letztendlich garnicht mal so unwahr ...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was soll das aussagen? Dass Leute Heuchler sind wenn sie Problem A ansprechen, aber nicht gleichzeitig auch Problem B, C, D,...X,Y,Z und außerdem den Weltfrieden herstellen? Steckt da die Unterstellung drin, wer sich um Problem A sorgt, der sorge sich nicht auch um B, C, D usw.? Und deswegen ist er moralisch diskreditiert und darf nicht um eine Lösung für Problem A werben? Weil es unmoralisch ist, sich nur um eines der vielen Probleme zu kümmern, die wir so haben?



Calewin schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Das mit dem Problem verstehe ich nicht. Welches Problem?


Ich habe keine anderen Worte zu erklären. Wenn es aus dem Kontext des Diskussionsverlauf nicht deutlich wird, kann ich auch nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## Calewin (8. Juni 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich habe keine anderen Worte zu erklären. Wenn es aus dem Kontext des Diskussionsverlauf nicht deutlich wird, kann ich auch nicht weiter helfen.


Offenkundig nicht.


xaan schrieb:


> Was soll das aussagen? Dass Leute Heuchler sind wenn sie Problem A ansprechen, aber nicht gleichzeitig auch Problem B, C, D,...X,Y,Z und außerdem den Weltfrieden herstellen? Steckt da die Unterstellung drin, wer sich um Problem A sorgt, der sorge sich nicht auch um B, C, D usw.? Und deswegen ist er moralisch diskreditiert und darf nicht um eine Lösung für Problem A werben? Weil es unmoralisch ist, sich nur um eines der vielen Probleme zu kümmern, die wir so haben?


Problem A ist überhaupt kein Problem, sondern wird hochstilisiert zum Problem.


----------



## xaan (9. Juni 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Problem A ist überhaupt kein Problem, sondern wird hochstilisiert zum Problem.


Da hst du nicht ganz unrecht.
Du verwechselst nur, welche Seite das Hochstilisieren betreibt. Einfach mal locker machen, dann ist das Problem keines mehr.  Also das der angeblichen überproportionalen Darstellung. Die Diskriminierung existiert dann natürlich schon noch.


Oder man macht es wie die aktuelle Regierung in Ohio und erlässt Gesetze um Schulkinder vor dem bösen Transboogieman zu schützen. Dort "dürfen" Mädchen jetzt im Schulsport ihr Geschlecht unter Beweis stellen, wenn der Verdacht besteht, sie seien nicht als Mädchen geboren worden. Einfach mal den Prozess durchlesen und auf dich wirken lassen. Und dann reden wir noch mal über Probleme und Hochstilisierungen...und Kollateralschäden.

Link zu Imgur


----------



## Calewin (9. Juni 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Da hst du nicht ganz unrecht.
> Du verwechselst nur, welche Seite das Hochstilisieren betreibt. Einfach mal locker machen, dann ist das Problem keines mehr.  Also das der angeblichen überproportionalen Darstellung. Die Diskriminierung existiert dann natürlich schon noch.


Es ist keine „angebliche“ Überproportionalität und wir sind hier auch nicht in Ohio.


----------



## xaan (9. Juni 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Es ist keine „angebliche“ Überproportionalität und wir sind hier auch nicht in Ohio.


Lass es mich präziser formulieren: "das angebliche Problem der Überproportionalität".
Und: wenn bei uns hier auch ständig so ein Riesenbuhei um solche Nichtprobleme gemacht wird, dann haben wir hier bald ähnliche Gesetze. Der Mechanismus ist der selbe. Furcht und Angst vor dem bösen Transgespenst.


----------



## MarcHammel (9. Juni 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Lass es mich präziser formulieren: "das angebliche Problem der Überproportionalität".
> Und: wenn bei uns hier auch ständig so ein Riesenbuhei um solche Nichtprobleme gemacht wird, dann haben wir hier bald ähnliche Gesetze. Der Mechanismus ist der selbe. Furcht und Angst vor dem bösen Transgespenst.


Soweit würde ich jetzt nicht gehen. Der Einwurf, wir wären nicht in Ohio, ist schon korrekt. In Amerika laufen viele Dinge anders und wir wissen ja nun alle, dass die Amerikaner häufig nicht unbedingt mit Menschlichkeit und Intelligenz glänzen.

Solche Gesetze würden hierzulande wohl eindeutig gegen Persönlichkeitsrechte und Menschenwürde verstoßen. Was das angeht, sind wir in DE doch ein bisschen progressiver.


----------



## xaan (9. Juni 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Soweit würde ich jetzt nicht gehen. Der Einwurf, wir wären nicht in Ohio, ist schon korrekt. In Amerika laufen viele Dinge anders und wir wissen ja nun alle, dass die Amerikaner häufig nicht unbedingt mit Menschlichkeit und Intelligenz glänzen.
> 
> Solche Gesetze würden hierzulande wohl eindeutig gegen Persönlichkeitsrechte und Menschenwürde verstoßen. Was das angeht, sind wir in DE doch ein bisschen progressiver.


Die USA in vielen Dingen ein Kanarienvogel für uns. Soziale Entwicklungen, die dort sichtbar sind, kommen nicht selten mit Verzögerung auch bei uns an. Die Spaltung der Sozialgemeinschaft verläuft z.B. entlang ähnlicher Grenzen und Argumente und Formulierungen aus den jeweiligen Lagern gleichen sich sehr, oder sind oft sogar identisch. Seien es Impfskeptiker, Klimaleugner, die Theorie vom "großen Austausch" (bei uns kennt man das als PEGIDA - patriotische Europäer gegen die Islamisierung des Abendlandes).

Diese Entwickung ist in den USA nicht über nach passiert. Anno 2008 noch hat der Republikaner McCain auf einer Veranstaltung mit eigenen Wählern Obama als "decent Person" verteidigt (und wurde ausgebuht). Heute bezeichnen sich die Politiker beider Seiten gegenseitig als Verräter.

Mach dir mal keine Illusionen, dass wir in irgendeiner Weise besser wären. Davor geschützt wären. Das kann ganz leicht auch bei uns passieren (bzw. wieder passieren), wenn wir uns nicht locker machen und uns durch hochstilisierte Nichtprobleme spalten lassen. Nachtrag: die ersten Vorboten dieser Entwicklung haben wir durchaus schon längst im Land.


----------



## Artes (9. Juni 2022)

Natürlich gibt es Vollidioten die eine Serie nur Kritisieren weil irgend jemand Schwarz ist oder Trans oder sonst was. Aber Disney benutzt diese Ausrede um jede Kritik abzuschmettern. Und Kritik an SW gibt es halt zuhauf und das nicht weil alle Menschen böse Sexisten und Rassisten sind sondern weil Disney SW an die Wand gefahren hat. 

Ich meine Book of Boba Fett die Bike Verfolgung in Episode 3? WTF??? Als ich das zufällig auf Youtube gesehen habe dachte ich ernsthaft das ist aber ne gute Parodie. Die meinen das aber ernst. 

SW ist praktisch tot. Zumindest für die alten SW Fans. Klar wird es noch ein paar Serien geben und Filme und leute werden sich das weiter ansehen. Aber es gibt kein halbwegs zusammenhängendes SW Universum mehr. Und das neue SW wird keine Fans so stark an sich binden. Über einen längeren Zeitram wird es von einem der Frachices zu einem von vielen.


----------



## Calewin (9. Juni 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Lass es mich präziser formulieren: "das angebliche Problem der Überproportionalität".
> Und: wenn bei uns hier auch ständig so ein Riesenbuhei um solche Nichtprobleme gemacht wird, dann haben wir hier bald ähnliche Gesetze. Der Mechanismus ist der selbe. Furcht und Angst vor dem bösen Transgespenst.


Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Furcht und Angst? ^^
Du vergleichst das schizophrene Amerika mit hier…das passt nicht. 
Dann fahr mal nach Portland, eine Stadt, die so extrem geworden ist, dass man als weißer, heterosexueller Mensch dort mit Anfeindungen leben muss. Aber das ist gar nicht der Punkt, denn ich halte sowohl die Lage in Portland, als auch die Sache in Ohio für Blödsinn.
Ich denke, die allerwenigsten haben Angst. Die meisten Leute sind nur tierisch genervt von einer Szene, die sich unglaublich wichtig nimmt, aufgeblasen daherkommt und um eine Form von Aufmerksamkeit schreit, die ihr gar nicht zusteht und jede Form von Kritik als Frontalangriff wertet. Wenn sie akzeptiert werden wollen wie alle anderen, dann sollen sie sich gefälligst auch so benehmen, wie alle anderen. Dann klappt’s auch mit dem Nachbarn.


----------



## xaan (9. Juni 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Dann fahr mal nach Portland, eine Stadt, die so extrem geworden ist, dass man als weißer, heterosexueller Mensch dort mit Anfeindungen leben muss.


Ja ne, dafür würde ich gerne mal irgendeine Form von Beweisen sehen.

Das reale Bild in Portland ist das genaue Gegenteil: die dortige rechte Szene findet es witzig, Demonstranten mit Autos zu rammen: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_vehicle-ramming_incidents_during_George_Floyd_protests (Portland ist 2x in der Liste). Warum machen die das? Weil sie Lügenquatsch wie das da oben glauben und sich daran hochschaukeln und radikalisieren. Im verqueren Weltbild dieser Leute sind sie nicht die Agressoren, sondern sie verteidigen weiße cis-Männer vor Anfeindungen. Proaktive Selbstverteidigung quasi. Und schuld ist die Verbreitung von und der Glaube an solchen Humbug.



Calewin schrieb:


> Ich denke, die allerwenigsten haben Angst. Die meisten Leute sind nur tierisch genervt von einer Szene, die sich unglaublich wichtig nimmt, aufgeblasen daherkommt und um eine Form von Aufmerksamkeit schreit, die ihr gar nicht zusteht und jede Form von Kritik als Frontalangriff wertet. Wenn sie akzeptiert werden wollen wie alle anderen, dann sollen sie sich gefälligst auch so benehmen, wie alle anderen. Dann klappt’s auch mit dem Nachbarn.


Disney ist nicht die LGBTQ-Beweung und DIsneys Anbiederung bei gleichzeitig mieser Qualität sind LGBTQ Aktivisten nicht zum Vorwurf zu machen.


----------



## Calewin (9. Juni 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ja ne, dafür würde ich gerne mal irgendeine Form von Beweisen sehen.
> 
> Das reale Bild in Portland ist das genaue Gegenteil: die dortige rechte Szene findet es witzig, Demonstranten mit Autos zu rammen: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_vehicle-ramming_incidents_during_George_Floyd_protests (Portland ist 2x in der Liste). Warum machen die das? Weil sie Lügenquatsch wie das da oben glauben und sich daran hochschaukeln und radikalisieren. Im verqueren Weltbild dieser Leute sind sie nicht die Agressoren, sondern sie verteidigen weiße cis-Männer vor Anfeindungen. Proaktive Selbstverteidigung quasi. Und schuld ist die Verbreitung von und der Glaube an solchen Humbug.
> 
> ...


Ja, mittlerweile hat sich das Bild dort geändert. Es gibt dazu eine ganz aufschlussreiche Doku im ZDF.

Was Disney betrifft, so habe ich diesen Zusammenhang in keinem meiner Beiträge behauptet.


----------



## xaan (9. Juni 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Ja, mittlerweile hat sich das Bild dort geändert. Es gibt dazu eine ganz aufschlussreiche Doku im ZDF.


Hast du einen Link? Und besser noch gleich einen Timecode, damit ich nicht 45 Minuten angucken muss um die 5 Minuten zu sehen, die du meinst?



Calewin schrieb:


> Was Disney betrifft, so habe ich diesen Zusammenhang in keinem meiner Beiträge behauptet.


Das habe ich jetzt implizit angenommen weil es ja ursprünglich mal um die Kritik an der Schauspieleren in Disneys Serie ging. Aber wenn das ganz allgemein auf LGBTQ Aktivisten bezogen war stellt sich mir die Frage, wer denn bestimmen darf wem wie viel Aufmerksamkeit zusteht. Und vor allem: gibst du ihnen nicht genau diese Aufmerksamkeit, indem du dich darüber aufregst? Mir scheint der beste Weg das Problem zu beseitigen wäre, ihnen keine Aufmerksamkeit zu geben, oder?


----------



## Frullo (9. Juni 2022)

Und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier:

Habe jetzt eine Weile überlegt, ob ich in diesem Thread mitmischen soll oder nicht. Denn Tatsache ist, dass - nicht zum ersten (und wohl nicht zum letzten) mal im Star Wars Universum - berechtigte Kritik an einem Star Wars Produkt augrund von Diskriminierungsvorfällen überschattet oder gar invalidiert wird: Kritik an der Figur von Rey wurde mit dem Vorwurf der Frauenfeindlichkeit begegnet so wie jetzt Kritik an der Serie Obi Wan Kenobi mit Rassismus-Vorwürfen begegnet wird.

Dass es solche Diskriminierungsvorfälle gab, stellt niemand ernsthaft oder ehrlich in Frage. Aber es kann nicht sein, dass diese - wohlgemerkt verabscheuungswürdige - Vorfälle berechtigte Kritik verunmöglichen und die meines Erachtens grosse Mehrheit zwar unzufriedener, aber nicht frauenfeindlicher/rassistischer Fans in geisselhaft nehmen.

Zur Serie: So mies wie sie andere hier bewerten, finde ich sie nicht. Sie erreicht zwar nicht die Qualität eines Mandalorians, aber sie übertrifft bei weitem die Mouse-Trilogie. Die Leistung der von rassistischer Anfeidung betroffenen Schauspielerin finde ich zwar nicht überragend (z.B. im Vergleich mit der "Kleinen"), aber durchaus angemessen.


----------



## xaan (9. Juni 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> es kann nicht sein, dass diese - wohlgemerkt verabscheuungswürdige - Vorfälle berechtigte Kritik verunmöglichen und die meines Erachtens grosse Mehrheit zwar unzufriedener, aber nicht frauenfeindlicher/rassistischer Fans in geisselhaft nehmen.



Ich würde mal behaupten, Disney würde auch dann nicht auf die Kritik reagieren, wenn sich keine rassistischen Kommentare darunter gemischt hätten. Das prallt an Disney ab, so wie auch jedwede Kritik an Episode 7-9 an ihnen abgeprallt ist.


----------



## Calewin (9. Juni 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link? Und besser noch gleich einen Timecode, damit ich nicht 45 Minuten angucken muss um die 5 Minuten zu sehen, die du meinst?
> 
> 
> Das habe ich jetzt implizit angenommen weil es ja ursprünglich mal um die Kritik an der Schauspieleren in Disneys Serie ging. Aber wenn das ganz allgemein auf LGBTQ Aktivisten bezogen war stellt sich mir die Frage, wer denn bestimmen darf wem wie viel Aufmerksamkeit zusteht. Und vor allem: gibst du ihnen nicht genau diese Aufmerksamkeit, indem du dich darüber aufregst? Mir scheint der beste Weg das Problem zu beseitigen wäre, ihnen keine Aufmerksamkeit zu geben, oder?


Ne, ich weiß nicht mehr, wie die Doku heißt oder ob sie noch in der Mediathek ist. Sie war es jedenfalls, ist ein paar Monate her.

Was die Aufmerksamkeit betrifft…ja, da hast du nicht unrecht.
Es ist nur schwierig, das alles auszublenden, wenn es (jetzt nicht auf das Thema Obi Wan bezogen) so auffällig ist.
Die Serie selbst habe ich aus ganz anderen Gründen kritisiert und auch so geschrieben.
Leider wird das Thema von Disney benutzt, um auch inhaltliche und handwerkliche Defizite und damit verbundene berechtigte Kritik im Keim zu ersticken. Das ist genauso „schofelig“ wie die rassistischen Review-Bombing-Geschichten an sich.


----------



## Frullo (9. Juni 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Ne, ich weiß nicht mehr, wie die Doku heißt oder ob sie noch in der Mediathek ist. Sie war es jedenfalls, ist ein paar Monate her.


Könnte es diese sein? Schattenwelten - der Kampf um die Wahrheit


----------



## Calewin (9. Juni 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Könnte es diese sein? Schattenwelten - der Kampf um die Wahrheit


Möglich, ich weiß es aber wirklich nicht mehr genau. Kann aber sein.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. Juni 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Dann fahr mal nach Portland, eine Stadt, die so extrem geworden ist, dass man als weißer, heterosexueller Mensch dort mit Anfeindungen leben muss. Aber das ist gar nicht der Punkt, denn ich halte sowohl die Lage in Portland, als auch die Sache in Ohio für Blödsinn.


Nur der Vollständig halber, welches Portland meinst Du ? 🙄

Das ist leider etwas unübersichtlich:





						Portland – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Artes (9. Juni 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Möglich, ich weiß es aber wirklich nicht mehr genau. Kann aber sein.


Dein ernst. Erst kommst du mit "In Portland wird man als weißer Heteroman angefeindet" und dann kannst du nicht mal eine Quelle nennen und weißt nicht mehr obs die Doku war? WTF? 

Ich mein aller Warscheinlichkeit nach stellen weiße hetero Männer (zusammen mit weißen hetero Frauen) die größe Gruppe in Portland. Vermutlich sogar egal welches man nimmt. Das würde ja bedeuten das eine sehr kleine Minderheit so extrem laut ist und so extrem Mächtig, das sie die Mehrheit herrumschubbsen kann. 
Merkst du selber oder?

Es ist halt genau dieser Bullshit von der Opferrolle der "normalen" die einfach lächerlich ist.


----------



## MarcHammel (9. Juni 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Mach dir mal keine Illusionen, dass wir in irgendeiner Weise besser wären. Davor geschützt wären. Das kann ganz leicht auch bei uns passieren (bzw. wieder passieren), wenn wir uns nicht locker machen und uns durch hochstilisierte Nichtprobleme spalten lassen. Nachtrag: die ersten Vorboten dieser Entwicklung haben wir durchaus schon längst im Land.


Diese "ersten Vorboten" gab es schon immer. Radikale waren (leider!) schon immer Teil unserer Gesellschaft. Das bedeutet aber nicht automatisch, dass es in ein paar Jahren verboten ist, Trans zu sein, Homo oder what ever. Mordaufrufe und Morddrohungen sind kein neues Phänomen.

Und zum Rest...natürlich haben die USA großen Einfluss, nicht nur auf uns, sondern auf die ganze Welt. U.a. natürlich auch kulturell. Aber nichtsdestotrotz gehen wir hier hinsichtlich Sexualität und allem, was dazu gehört, eindeutig und seit Jahren progressiver um, als es in den USA der Fall ist. Wir sind hier dennoch auf einem deutlich besseren Weg.


----------



## Calewin (9. Juni 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nur der Vollständig halber, welches Portland meinst Du ? 🙄
> 
> Das ist leider etwas unübersichtlich:
> 
> ...


Das in Oregon. ^^


Artes schrieb:


> Dein ernst. Erst kommst du mit "In Portland wird man als weißer Heteroman angefeindet" und dann kannst du nicht mal eine Quelle nennen und weißt nicht mehr obs die Doku war? WTF?
> 
> Ich mein aller Warscheinlichkeit nach stellen weiße hetero Männer (zusammen mit weißen hetero Frauen) die größe Gruppe in Portland. Vermutlich sogar egal welches man nimmt. Das würde ja bedeuten das eine sehr kleine Minderheit so extrem laut ist und so extrem Mächtig, das sie die Mehrheit herrumschubbsen kann.
> Merkst du selber oder?
> ...


Oh man, merkst du dir jede Sendung im TV mit Namen?
Das ist ein paar Monate her und lief nebenbei beim essen. Ich weiß, es war ZDF Info…könnte auch Neo gewesen sein und ich hielt es in dem Moment nicht für nötig, mir die Quelle zu notieren, für den Fall, dass irgendein Spaßvogel kommt und mich ein halbes Jahr später danach fragt.


----------



## xaan (9. Juni 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Diese "ersten Vorboten" gab es schon immer. Radikale waren (leider!) schon immer Teil unserer Gesellschaft. Das bedeutet aber nicht automatisch, dass es in ein paar Jahren verboten ist, Trans zu sein, Homo oder what ever. Mordaufrufe und Morddrohungen sind kein neues Phänomen.
> 
> Und zum Rest...natürlich haben die USA großen Einfluss, nicht nur auf uns, sondern auf die ganze Welt. U.a. natürlich auch kulturell. Aber nichtsdestotrotz gehen wir hier hinsichtlich Sexualität und allem, was dazu gehört, eindeutig und seit Jahren progressiver um, als es in den USA der Fall ist. Wir sind hier dennoch auf einem deutlich besseren Weg.



Ich hoffe du behältst Recht. Der beste Weg um diese Hoffnung zu erfüllen ist, nicht die selbe gesellschaftliche Spaltung zuzulassen. Unehrliche Argumente ohne Beweise nicht zuzulassen ist dafür essentiell. Sobald Teile unserer Gesellschaft in eine Phantasiewelt abdriften und die Realität selbst für Propaganda des "verfeindeten" politischen Lagers halten, ist es zu spät.


----------



## MarcHammel (9. Juni 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du behältst Recht. Der beste Weg um diese Hoffnung zu erfüllen ist, nicht die selbe gesellschaftliche Spaltung zuzulassen. Unehrliche Argumente ohne Beweise nicht zuzulassen ist dafür essentiell. Sobald Teile unserer Gesellschaft in eine Phantasiewelt abdriften und nichts mehr glauben, was aus der "verfeindeten" politischen Richtung kommt, ist es zu spät.


Gilt für alle Beteiligten. Radikalisierung findet nicht nur im rechten Sektor statt. Wir sind eine Gesellschaft und alle dafür verantwortlich.


----------



## xaan (9. Juni 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Gilt für alle Beteiligten. Radikalisierung findet nicht nur im rechten Sektor statt. Wir sind eine Gesellschaft und alle dafür verantwortlich.


Jup. Deswegen sehe ich es als zentral wichtig an, Verschwörungshumbug konsequent abzulehnen und nciht unhinterfragt zu übernehmen. Eine zivilisierte Diskussion ist nur möglich, wenn sich alle beteiligten zumindest einig sind was wahr und was falsch ist.


----------



## Artes (9. Juni 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Das in Oregon. ^^
> 
> Oh man, merkst du dir jede Sendung im TV mit Namen?
> Das ist ein paar Monate her und lief nebenbei beim essen. Ich weiß, es war ZDF Info…könnte auch Neo gewesen sein und ich hielt es in dem Moment nicht für nötig, mir die Quelle zu notieren, für den Fall, dass irgendein Spaßvogel kommt und mich ein halbes Jahr später danach fragt.


Ne dich hat aber nicht irgend ein Spaßvogel dannach gefragt sondern DU hast eine Behauptung aufgestellt. Eine so abstruse das die natürlich hinterfragt wurde. Aber hey was sollen schon Quellen. Wenn das so ein riesen Problem ist müsste es doch Hunderte berichte geben oder?


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Juni 2022)

Weil das gerade so schön passt, hat jemand Ahnung, warum die Amis das hierzulande als rassistisch gesehene Wort Rasse anstelle von Ethnie benutzen?

Ich habe nämlich gerade gelesen, dass sie Schwarze, Weiße und Asiaten als Rasse sehen aber "Untergruppen" davon als Ethnie, also z.B. Hispanisch als Ethnie von Weißen und nicht als eigene Rasse. 

Weiß da jemand mehr drüber?

Das Problem trat wohl beim Census auf, der ja auch hierzulande gerade läuft allerdings nicht nach Ethnie oder Geschlecht fragt, weil viele Latinos / Hispanics dort Weiß als Rasse angeben und somit das Ergebnis verfälschen.


----------



## Calewin (9. Juni 2022)

Artes schrieb:


> Ne dich hat aber nicht irgend ein Spaßvogel dannach gefragt sondern DU hast eine Behauptung aufgestellt. Eine so abstruse das die natürlich hinterfragt wurde. Aber hey was sollen schon Quellen. Wenn das so ein riesen Problem ist müsste es doch Hunderte berichte geben oder?


Ich hab keine Behauptung aufgestellt, sondern geschrieben, was ich da in der Sendung habe.
Solltest du denken, dass ich das erfunden habe…dann bitte. Ist mir jetzt auch zu mühsam, weiter mit dir darüber zu debattieren.


----------



## xaan (9. Juni 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Weil das gerade so schön passt, hat jemand Ahnung, warum die Amis das hierzulande als rassistisch gesehene Wort Rasse anstelle von Ethnie benutzen?
> 
> Ich habe nämlich gerade gelesen, dass sie Schwarze, Weiße und Asiaten als Rasse sehen aber "Untergruppen" davon als Ethnie, also z.B. Hispanisch als Ethnie von Weißen und nicht als eigene Rasse.
> 
> Weiß da jemand mehr drüber?


Ehtnie betrifft soziale Zusammengehörigkeit. Eine ethnische Gruppe teilt sich Kultur, Religion, Sprache etc.
Rasse bezieht sich allein auf die genetische Abstammung und ignoriert kulturelle Zusammengehörigkeit.

Warum genau die Amis jetzt genau race nutzen, keine Ahnung. Eventuell ein Überbleibsel aus ihrer Geschichte über das noch niemand richtig nachgedacht hat? Eventuell gilt es dort als politisch korrekt, alle Menschen ethnisch als Amerikaner zu sehen und damit ist die Ethnie schon nicht mehr als Unterscheidungsmerkmal vorhanden? Eventuell sind Afro-Amerikaner nicht einfach so einer einzelnen Ethnie zuzuordnen, da ihre Vorfahren aus unterschiedlichen Regionen von Afrika abstammen.....und sie die Kultur ihrer Vorfahren über die Generationen von Sklaverei sowieso komplett vergessen haben (hier gibt's ein gutes Video dazu, auch wenn es von einem Weißen kommt).

Nur eine Spekulation, ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Juni 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ehtnie betrifft soziale Zusammengehörigkeit. Eine ethnische Gruppe teilt sich Kultur, Religion, Sprache etc.
> Rasse bezieht sich allein auf die genetische Abstammung und ignoriert kulturelle Zusammengehörigkeit.
> 
> Nur eine Spekulation, ich weiß es nicht.


Naja ich musste hier lernen, dass es eben nur eine Menschenrasse gibt und nicht mehrere, anders eben als bei Hunden oder Katzen wobei da inzwischen in Deutschland auch ein Trend hingeht, statt dem Rassebegriff eben von Ethnien zu sprechen. Einzig bei Pflanzen sei der Begriff Rasse noch politisch akzeptabel. 

Wobei die völlig Recht hast, als Ethnie wird offiziell die Zugehörigkeit zu einer Kultur etc. bezeichnet und hat mit genetischen Unterschieden / Abstammungen nichts zu tun.


----------



## xaan (10. Juni 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Naja ich musste hier lernen, dass es eben nur eine Menschenrasse gibt und nicht mehrere, anders eben als bei Hunden oder Katzen


Joa, von der wissenschaftlichen Seite her kommend ist es einfach nur eine Frage an welchen Merkmalen man eine Abgrenzung definiert. Von der menschlich/empathischen Seite her kommend hat es natürlich ein Geschmäckle, wenn man Menschen untereinander abgrenzt. Nicht zuletzt auch deshalb, weil in der Vergangenheit eine herbeikonstruierte pseudowissenschaftliche Abgrenzung vorgeschoben wurde um Ausbeutung/Unterdrückung zu rechtfertigen. Und letztendlich sind die Unterschiede bei uns Menschen ja auch bei weitem nicht so extrem wie bei Hunderassen.


----------



## Celsi_GER (10. Juni 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Mein Punkt war, dass außerordentliche Charaktere in Fernsehen und Filmen stets und ständig überproportional zur Schau gestellt werden. Sei es Messies und "Assis" im "lach-über-Unterschichten-Fernsehen" auf RTL/2 oder Geheimagenten und Supersoldaten in Filmen....überall sieht man Dinge, die wir in der Realität nicht mal annähernd in diesen Proportionen erleben.
> 
> Warum ist das nur im Fall von Transmenschen ein Problem? Warum nicht auch in allen anderen Fällen realitätsferner Darstellung?


Will Dein Agentenbeispiel noch mal aufgreifen:
- Gucke ich einen Agentenfilm, stören mich haufenweise Agenten kein Stück. Man kriegt was man erwartet bzw. was zu erwarten war. 
Und schaltet ab, wenn es trotzdem nicht passt. 

Jetzt wird's wieder heikel:
- Gucke ich einen Film der da (fiktiv) heißt: "Michael/Michaela: Endlich stecke ich im richtigen Körper", dann... siehe oben, bekomme ich, was zu erwarten war, und darf mich nicht wundern/beschweren. 

ABER (Beispiel aus der Realität) : Schaue ich Star Trek und werde permanent mit dem (themenfremden) Thema aufdringlich konfrontiert (egal was, Agenten, Transmenschen, Frauenquote, Dönerlieferanten, Borkenkäfer..), dann bin ich davon genervt. 
Weil es dort einfach nicht bzw. nur in gleichem Maße reingehört, in dem es auch in der Realität auftritt, und das ist m. E. nach relativ selten.
Edit:
Mist, mein Beitrag ist völlig überholt. Ich habe erst jetzt gesehen, es sind noch 2 Seiten im Thread hinzugekommen, die meine o. a. Argumente schon bringen. 
Wer lesen kann...


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Juni 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Joa, von der wissenschaftlichen Seite her kommend ist es einfach nur eine Frage an welchen Merkmalen man eine Abgrenzung definiert. Von der menschlich/empathischen Seite her kommend hat es natürlich ein Geschmäckle, wenn man Menschen untereinander abgrenzt. Nicht zuletzt auch deshalb, weil in der Vergangenheit eine herbeikonstruierte pseudowissenschaftliche Abgrenzung vorgeschoben wurde um Ausbeutung/Unterdrückung zu rechtfertigen. Und letztendlich sind die Unterschiede bei uns Menschen ja auch bei weitem nicht so extrem wie bei Hunderassen.


Schon richtig, allerdings wirkt es immer ein wenig befremdlich auf mich, wenn Wissenschaft und Fakten aus politischen Gründen negiert wird, selbst wenn als Begründung herhalten muss, dass die Wissenschaft in der Vergangenheit für völlig unwissenschaftliche Dinge missbraucht wurde.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juni 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Weil das gerade so schön passt, hat jemand Ahnung, warum die Amis das hierzulande als rassistisch gesehene Wort Rasse anstelle von Ethnie benutzen?



das dürfte unter anderem daran liegen, dass das wort "race" nicht (bzw nicht mehr) deckungsgleich mit dem deutschen wort "(menschen-) rasse" ist. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das Problem trat wohl beim Census auf, der ja auch hierzulande gerade läuft allerdings nicht nach Ethnie oder Geschlecht fragt, weil viele Latinos / Hispanics dort Weiß als Rasse angeben und somit das Ergebnis verfälschen.



dementsprechend verfälschen latinos und hispanics das ergebnis auch nicht, wenn sie sich als "weiß" bezeichnen, weil es sich um eine selbsteinschätzung handelt. biologie und genetik haben damit nix (mehr) zu tun oder sollen es zumindest nicht.


----------



## xaan (10. Juni 2022)

Celsi_GER schrieb:


> ABER (Beispiel aus der Realität) : Schaue ich Star Trek und werde permanent mit dem (themenfremden) Thema aufdringlich konfrontiert (egal was, Agenten, Transmenschen, Frauenquote, Dönerlieferanten, Borkenkäfer..), dann bin ich davon genervt.


Kurze Frage: was erwartest du denn, wenn du dir Star Trek anguckst? Star Trek ist für den Punkt, den du machen willst so ziemlich das schlechteste Beispiel, das du hättest wählen können. Star Trek ist die zur Serie gewordene Gesellschaftsphilosophie. Es macht von Anfang an nichts Anderes als kontroverse Themen aufzugreifen und sich daran abzuarbeiten.

Angefangen bei kaltem Krieg und Rassenungerechtigkeit - die Brückencrew der Enterprise ist Multinational. Inklusive Japanern und Russen. So kurz nach dem 2. WK und noch kürzer nach dem "Red Scare" der McCarthy Ära mussten die Produzenten schon ordentlich Cojones haben um sich das zu leisten. Mit Uhura ist eine schware Person in einer Position mit Autorität, sie wird als gleichwertig und gleichberechtigt behandelt. Das mag uns heute banal und selbstverständlich vorkommen, war es damals aber nicht. Im Gegenteil, das war mitten in der Civil Rights Movement, als schware Amerikaner dafür kämpfen musste, Wählen zu dürfen.

Es geht um Menschen, deren Heimat plötzlich einer fremden Nation gehört und die jetzt aus ihrer Sicht im Widerstand sind, aus Sicht aller Anderen Terroristen. (Marquis vs. Cardassianer)

Es geht um unmoralisch handelnden Geheimdiensten, die für ihre Handlungen nicht zur Rechenschft gezogen werden können. (Sektion 31)

Es geht um Transhumanismus, Genmanipulation am Menschen, den daraus folgenden Vorteilen gegenüber "normalen" Menschen und dem ethischen Umgang damit (Dr. Bashir, DS9).

Es geht um religiöse Verblendung und wie Leute Schlechtes tun aus der Überzeugung heraus, sie täten Gutes (Kai Vinn, DS9).

Und natürlich hatte Star Trek bereits 1992 eine Episode über Homosexualität - und eher aus Zufall betraf sich auch Transgender.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PQ0xKWGU6b8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Juni 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das dürfte unter anderem daran liegen, dass das wort "race" nicht (bzw nicht mehr) deckungsgleich mit dem deutschen wort "(menschen-) rasse" ist.


Was jetzt reine Spekulation deinerseits ist.



> dementsprechend verfälschen latinos und hispanics das ergebnis auch nicht, wenn sie sich als "weiß" bezeichnen, weil es sich um eine selbsteinschätzung handelt. biologie und genetik haben damit nix (mehr) zu tun oder sollen es zumindest nicht.



Wenn es darum geht festzustellen, welche Ethnien in den USA leben, dann verfälscht es eben doch das Ergebnis.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juni 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was jetzt reine Spekulation deinerseits ist.


nein, ist es nicht. wieso unterstellst du das? 


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn es darum geht festzustellen, welche Ethnien in den USA leben, dann verfälscht es eben doch das Ergebnis.


wie ich sagte: es ist eine selbstbezeichnung und soll auch eine sein.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Juni 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein, ist es nicht. wieso unterstellst du das?


Weil Rasse = Race ist und du dir das einfach ausgedacht hast, dass es nicht so ist.



> wie ich sagte: es ist eine selbstbezeichnung und soll auch eine sein.


Was völliger Quatsch ist, du bist auch keine Mondrakete, selbst wenn du dich 1000 Mal als eine bezeichnest. Man kann sich nun einmal nicht aussuchen, als was man geboren wird. Entsprechend lassen sich Menschen in verschiedene objektiv feststellbare Unterschiede einsortieren und das ist selbstverständlich völlig wertungsfrei, da rein zufällig.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juni 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Weil Rasse = Race ist und du dir das einfach ausgedacht hast, dass es nicht so ist.



warum sollte ich mir das einfach ausgedacht haben? was stimmt eigentlich nicht mit dir? 
ich hab auf deine frage geantwortet, und das dürfte zumindest ein teil der antwort sein.
wenn dir das nicht passt, ist das nicht mein problem.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Juni 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> warum sollte ich mir das einfach ausgedacht haben? was stimmt eigentlich nicht mit dir?
> ich hab auf deine frage geantwortet, und das dürfte zumindest ein teil der antwort sein.
> wenn dir das nicht passt, ist das nicht mein problem.


Xaan hatte doch gut den Unterschied zwischen Rasse und Ethnie erklärt. Was letztlich bedeutet, dass die Verwendung von Ethnie anstelle Rasse im deutschen eine reine politische Sache ist aber nichts mit der Wortbedeutung zu tun hat.


----------



## MarcHammel (10. Juni 2022)

Celsi_GER schrieb:


> ABER (Beispiel aus der Realität) : Schaue ich Star Trek und werde permanent mit dem (themenfremden) Thema aufdringlich konfrontiert (egal was, Agenten, Transmenschen, Frauenquote, Dönerlieferanten, Borkenkäfer..), dann bin ich davon genervt.
> Weil es dort einfach nicht bzw. nur in gleichem Maße reingehört, in dem es auch in der Realität auftritt, und das ist m. E. nach relativ selten.


Gerade bei SciFi passt es, zumal Star Trek - auch wenn die Franchise in eine andere Richtung abdriftete - als Utopie der Zukunft zu sehen ist. Ich sehe da jetzt keinen Grund, warum man LGBT+ da nicht einfach unterbringen könnte.

Es ist halt auch abhängig vom Setting. Wenn ich einen Mittelalter-Film gucke, der sich weitestgehend historische Genauigkeit auf die Fahne schreibt, passt da natürlich kein Transgender rein. Ebenso wenig die Art und Weise, wie es in The Last of Us 2 der Fall war. So funktioniert in solchen Szenarien einfach nicht. In einem Star Trek widerum schon.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Schon richtig, allerdings wirkt es immer ein wenig befremdlich auf mich, wenn Wissenschaft und Fakten aus politischen Gründen negiert wird, selbst wenn als Begründung herhalten muss, dass die Wissenschaft in der Vergangenheit für völlig unwissenschaftliche Dinge missbraucht wurde.


Menschen - egal ob Verwandt oder nicht oder gleicher Ethnie oder nicht - haben etwas mehr als 99% (glaub, sogar fast(!) 100 des Erbgutes gemeinsam. Da von unterschiedlichen Rassen zu sprechen ist auch wissenschaftlich gesehen nicht wirklich korrekt. Wenn überhaupt wäre der Mensch als ganzes eine Rasse, weil Primaten und so.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juni 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Xaan hatte doch gut den Unterschied zwischen Rasse und Ethnie erklärt. Was letztlich bedeutet, dass die Verwendung von Ethnie anstelle Rasse im deutschen eine reine politische Sache ist aber nichts mit der Wortbedeutung zu tun hat.



die offiz definition der für den us census zuständigen behörde seit dem jahr 2000:


> *Question: How does the Census Bureau define race and ethnicity?
> 
> Answer:* Census Bureau complies with the Office of Management and Budget's standards for maintaining, collecting, and presenting data on race, which were revised in October 1997. They generally reflect *a social definition of race recognized* in this country. *They do not conform to any biological, anthropological or genetic criteria.*


das ist eben gerade nicht, was man hierzulande üblicherweise unter dem wort "rasse" versteht und damit die antwort auf deine obige frage.

zur weiteren lektüre:



> Dass der englische Begriff race oft mit Rasse übersetzt wird, ist sehr problematisch. Die Ungleichheit der zwei Begriffe wird zum Beispiel klar, wenn man sich überlegt, dass beim Sprechen über race als Rasse das gleiche Wort benutzt wird, mit dem Hunde in ihrer Art unterschieden werden. Im Englischen gibt es dafür den Begriff breed, der als Gattungsbeschreibung für Tiere und nicht Menschen gilt.
> Grund dafür, dass race und Rasse einfach nicht gleichzusetzen sind, ist unter anderem, dass hinter diesen zwei Begriffen deutlich unterschiedliche Diskurse stehen. Im Deutschen wird der Begriff Rasse nach wie vor mit etwas Biologischem verbunden, als würde es “echte” Menschenrassen geben. Die gibt es natürlich nicht, und dennoch können wir nicht ganz auf ein Wort verzichten, das gelebte Realitäten abbildet, die durch Rassismus strukturiert sind. Menschen, die sich mit den englischsprachigen Diskursen zu race, racism und critical whiteness auseinandergesetzt haben, wissen, dass diese auf soziale Konstruktionen verweisen sollen. Deshalb benutzen einige Übersetzungen auch im Deutschen den Begriff Race, der im Gegensatz zu Rasse dazu dient, gesellschaftliche Phänomene zu beschreiben und zu analysieren, die menschengemacht sind und von Institutionen aufrechterhalten werden.











						10 schwierig zu übersetzende Begriffe in Bezug auf Race
					





					www.goethe.de
				




solls dann auch damit gewesen sein. war auch alles gar nicht so schwer zu finden. hättest du vielleicht tun sollen, bevor du mir unterstellst, irgendwas erfunden zu haben (um nicht zu sagen: zu lügen).


----------



## xaan (10. Juni 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die offiz definition der für den us census zuständigen behörde seit dem jahr 2000:
> 
> das ist eben gerade nicht, was man hierzulande üblicherweise unter dem wort "rasse" versteht und damit die antwort auf deine obige frage.



Mir war in der Tat gar nicht klar, dass die dort ihre eigene Definition des Wortes haben.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Juni 2022)

Punkt 1 mag als offiziell angehen, wird aber von der Bevölkerung so nicht genutzt. Denn diese Definition sorgt ja gerade für das Dilemma beim Zensus. 
Punkt 2 ist dagegen einfach nur eine eigene Meinung einer "Social Justice Trainerin" (so ihre Berufsbezeichnung auf der Homepage) und nicht eines Biologen oder Ethnologen.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juni 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Mir war in der Tat gar nicht klar, dass die dort ihre eigene Definition des Wortes haben.



ich kannte die definition der census-behörde (natürlich) auch nicht. musste ich ergooglen.
mir war aber bekannt, dass insbesondere in den usa das wort "race" nicht mit dem gleichzusetzen ist, was hier üblicherweise nach wie vor als "rasse" bezeichnet wird. hab ich jetzt aber schon 3 oder 4 mal geschrieben, sorry.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Juni 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mir war aber bekannt, dass insbesondere in den usa das wort "race" nicht mit dem gleichzusetzen ist, was hier üblicherweise nach wie vor als "rasse" bezeichnet wird. hab ich jetzt aber schon 3 oder 4 mal geschrieben, sorry.


Sehe ich eben nicht so.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juni 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sehe ich eben nicht so.



dann liegst du eben falsch. macht ja nix. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Juni 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann liegst du eben falsch. macht ja nix. 🤷‍♂️


Oder du liegst falsch, weil du dich auf Sozialwissenschaftler berufst und nicht auf richtige Wissenschaftler.


----------

